# Access 2003 with Office 2010 and Windows Update



## larryc43230 (Mar 23, 2011)

I recently purchased a new Dell PC (a Studio XPS9100) running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, to replace an old Dell PC running Windows XP SP3. The new PC came with Microsoft Office Home and Business 2010 pre-installed. This version of Office doesn't include Access.

I have one database I created years ago using Access 2003, which I use to maintain my video collection. I didn't feel it was worth spending additional funds to add Access 2010 if this database was the one and only thing I would use it for. Inspired by another thread in this forum, I installed Access 2003, and (so far, anyway), it seems to play well with Office 2010. But then Microsoft reared its head and caused a conundrum. Windows Update now recommends that I apply several Office 2003 patches and updates, presumably because it now sees the installed copy of Access 2003.

My question: Is it safe to apply these Office 2003 updates and patches? Will these patches and updates interfere with the Office 2010 components? I'm security-conscious, and I would prefer to apply the patches as long as they don't munge my Office 2010 components.

--Larry


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If you installed only Access 2003 & not the entire suite, any Office 2003 updates & patches offered by Windows Update will only be for Access 2003, since that's the only Office 2003 component on your system.

Since your Office H&B 2010 does not include Access, I very much doubt that the updates for Office 2003 Access will do any harm to it.

If you are still in any doubt, remember there is no compulsion to install any Office 2003 updates (or any other Windows Updates for that matter). You can simply turn off Automatic Updates and use the Windows Update website manually. That allows you to pick & choose which updates you want. That's what I and many other savvy users do anyway since it's by no means unusual for Automatic Updates to cause screw-ups & major hassle on any PC -- the forums are littered with such problems.


----------



## larryc43230 (Mar 23, 2011)

pip22 said:


> If you installed only Access 2003 & not the entire suite, any Office 2003 updates & patches offered by Windows Update will only be for Access 2003, since that's the only Office 2003 component on your system.
> 
> Since your Office H&B 2010 does not include Access, I very much doubt that the updates for Office 2003 Access will do any harm to it.
> 
> If you are still in any doubt, remember there is no compulsion to install any Office 2003 updates (or any other Windows Updates for that matter). You can simply turn off Automatic Updates and use the Windows Update website manually. That allows you to pick & choose which updates you want. That's what I and many other savvy users do anyway since it's by no means unusual for Automatic Updates to cause screw-ups & major hassle on any PC -- the forums are littered with such problems.


Thanks for the quick response. Here's what concerns me: The suggested updates all refer to generic updates to Office 2003, as follows:

* Office 2003 Service Pack 2
* Office 2003 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
* Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 Junk Email Filter (KB2508974)
* Update for Office 2003 (KB907417)

They all seem to apply to Office 2003 in general, and not specifically Access 2003. And one of them, the Outlook 2003 Junk Email Filter update, is mystifying, since Outlook 2010, not 2003, is installed on the PC.

I already have Windows Update set to notify me of available updates rather than automatically install them. I've used that setting for years on all my PCs. I prefer to be notified periodically of available updates, since I don't trust myself to remember to check regularly for what's available.

The question is, is it safe and prudent for me to install any or all of the updates that have been suggested? I really don't want to leave my PC vulnerable to attack via the installed, totally unpatched copy of Access 2003, so I want to install any updates that are safe to install without messing up the Office 2010 components.

So... Should I go ahead and install those suggested updates?

--Larry


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

I say go ahead and install them. If something doesn't work after installing the updates you can always perform a system restore to a time before the installation.

Also remember you installed the Office 2003 suite not a stand-alone Access 2003 package therefore MS Update will try to update the full package and does not look to see what options you installed.


----------



## larryc43230 (Mar 23, 2011)

AlbertMC2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I say go ahead and install them. If something doesn't work after installing the updates you can always perform a system restore to a time before the installation.
> 
> Also remember you installed the Office 2003 suite not a stand-alone Access 2003 package therefore MS Update will try to update the full package and does not look to see what options you installed.


I didn't install the entire Office 2003 suite, I installed only Access 2003 using my Office 2003 disk. Specifically, I put the Office 2003 installation disk in the PC's DVD/CD drive, and when the main menu appeared, I selected Custom Installation, then selected only Access 2003. I seem to remember having to also install some support files (VB5, perhaps?), but I did _not _install the entire suite, and the other programs in the 2003 suite do not appear in the Start menu. 

--Larry


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you install an individual program like that, it will also install come common files for Office 2003, then WU thinks the whole suite is installed. Installing the updates for 200s should not interfere with the 2010 suite. I would at least install the SP3 package


----------



## larryc43230 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your helpful (and timely) replies. I decided to bite the bullet and go ahead and apply the suggested updates, then keep my fingers crossed. So far, so good. 

--Larry


----------

